# Kona Operator or Specialized Status 2?



## shawnp (Jun 18, 2010)

Ordering my first DH on Friday. Thoughts? I'm leaning the direction of the Operator because of the upgraded fork but the rest my knowledge is limited. Thanks.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

Operator is more DH while Status is more FR.

What is your experience in riding and what are you looking for?


----------



## shawnp (Jun 18, 2010)

BMX for many years. I took a few off riding for a while and now I want to get back into it. A DH is probably the last thing I need. I want to jump **** and free ride I guess.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

The new Konas seem pretty refined and with good parts for the money. The Status doesn't impress me (135 dropouts!), is overweight, and overpriced.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

shawnp said:


> BMX for many years. I took a few off riding for a while and now I want to get back into it. A DH is probably the last thing I need. I want to jump **** and free ride I guess.


If you like Kona, I'd say go with their new Entourage.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

Lelandjt said:


> The Status doesn't impress me (135 dropouts!), is overweight, and overpriced.


not all about big dropout spacing. Pro DH riders are now running 135s with 6 speed cassettes, since they don't really need to pedal much. The narrow frame prevents it from being struck by rocks while adding side clearance for your derailleur (it happens, I've completely bent my cage into my wheel before).

Now for the non pros or people who use their bikes outside the park, having only 6 gears isn't ideal, especially if you need to pedal.

As for weight, the status is very strong with thick tubing, much like the older big hits. If you don't want dents in your bike, it's not a bad choice.

My point being, know what you need before making a decision. Figure out where and what you want terrain you want to ride. Different bikes have different benefits.


----------



## MTT77 (Aug 24, 2010)

I actually think that's a close call. Both are nice 135mm dropouts isn't the big deal some people on forums make it out to be (Spesh factory guys run it). The Domain on the Status is heavy, but the rest of build is pretty nice. I think that FSR is better than the Kona four-bar, but that's going to be personal preference. Spesh has a tad steeper head angle.

Many of the components will get thrashed and you can upgrade either bike as you break stuff or find sweet offseason deals

So...I guess pick by whichever color you like better?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

^Dropout vs thruaxle. It's not the width, it's the axle and diameter.
Operator and Entourage are just better bikes in my opinion. Better frames and parts.


----------



## shawnp (Jun 18, 2010)

howardyudoing said:


> If you like Kona, I'd say go with their new Entourage.


Im not biased toward any MFG but over the last month of research and talking to local guys, Kona might be best for me as a beginner on a 26". I'll check the Entourage out for sure.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Had a Operator , thing is a BEAST and pretty light too .. It does whatever you want it to do and more ... The Operator is more of your old school DH type of bike , just loves to plow thru anything and everything with a nice slack HA .. Its fast , corners well , takes drops like butter .

I would look into the entourage , as it can do everything the Operator can but i think for what your looking to do then it might be best to pick up the entourage . Both area great bikes , ive owned a specialized bike to so im not being biased at all ..


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

I rode and entourage and a Operator at Whistler. The operator is sick, but for jumping and stuff the entourage is sooo good. It begs to be jumped, and even handles drops really well. It would have been harder to do the super rocky technical stuff on the entourage, but it could be done.

the operator is sick, and handles drops like a monster, but the entourage jumps sooo much better, and takes drops just as well. I'm dying for an entourage.


----------



## shawnp (Jun 18, 2010)

I took the forum advice today. I checked out the Entourage and ordered one. I should be in the saddle by next Thursday!


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

Dooooode soooo sick. must post picture when you get it. lol


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Congrats man , you wont regret it at all


----------

